# Snail ID



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

First I would like to say that I believe these are Assassin snail. They are so small that I wanted to get some opinions from others. I had a difficult time getting the camera to focus on these guys so I hope they are clear enough for an ID, if that is even possible.

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pic not showing up for me.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

they kinda look like little MTS to me?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The one on the left looks like a bladder snail and the one on the right an MTS.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

James0816 said:


> The one on the left looks like a bladder snail and the one on the right an MTS.


That is really odd for the simple fact that I have only had Assassins in my tank for several months and the only other snails that was in there before were typical pond snails, which to the best of my knowledge were all wiped out by the Assassins I put in there. Another member was wanting me to ship some Assassins to him and I wanted to make absolutely sure I was not going to ship him some pests since I just added another plant last week, but then again, I saw the little ones prior to me adding the plant.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> That is really odd for the simple fact that I have only had Assassins in my tank for several months and the only other snails that was in there before were typical pond snails, which to the best of my knowledge were all wiped out by the Assassins I put in there. Another member was wanting me to ship some Assassins to him and I wanted to make absolutely sure I was not going to ship him some pests since I just added another plant last week, but then again, I saw the little ones prior to me adding the plant.


Understand completely. Just going by the picture you had posted. The snails are really small and far away. If you can get a closer shot, then of course we can provide a more definate ID.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree with one being a pest and the other a MTS.My assassins are all a gold color with brown stripes and though spiraled,the shell is not as long as a MTS.


----------

